# Carrot & Clay



## CaraBou (Oct 31, 2013)

This is for my sister's 58th birthday.  It's kind of an "organic hippy psychedelic soap" to help her look, feel and stay young. The orange is carrot puree (from my garden) and the green is french green clay.  I hadn't worked with either of these two colorants previously so I wasn't sure what to expect.  The carrot turned out yellower and the clay  more gray than I thought, but they jive well enough.

Of course I included a little hemp oil.  I wish I'd gone up to 5 or 10%, but I was paranoid of DOS so I only used 3%.  There's a fine line between how long you research the forum and when you just start going for it.  But at least it's on the ingredient list.  As for fragrance -- you know it -- patchouli and sweet orange EOs.  That's actually where this soap started, since she's one of those with a passion for patchouli.  A month in to the cure, the 1:3 ratio is balancing pretty nicely.  I hope it holds out for a couple more weeks!

The best part about this soap is that I get to hand deliver it.  The airline ticket was a little more expensive than flat rate shipping, but what the heck, after buying the patchouli, why count now??


----------



## lizflowers42 (Oct 31, 2013)

Love it! Sweet ribbon too!


----------



## CaraCara (Oct 31, 2013)

I think they're lovely. She will not be disappointed, for sure!


----------



## renata (Oct 31, 2013)

Wonderful! I love the packaging too


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 31, 2013)

What a thoughtful sister, I'm sure she will love it.  It turned out lovely!


----------



## lsg (Oct 31, 2013)

I hope your sister enjoys the beautiful soap and that you enjoy your visit.


----------



## CP_soapery (Oct 31, 2013)

It's beautiful! Your sister is a lucky lady


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 31, 2013)

Groovy Man!8)


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Oct 31, 2013)

Very nice! She's going to love it!


----------



## Saswede (Oct 31, 2013)

There's nothing like a handmade gift that's personally delivered, Cara!  Especially when it looks this good.  She'll love it!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## roseb (Oct 31, 2013)

Yellow and gray are a beautiful color combo!  Lucky sis!


----------



## kazmi (Oct 31, 2013)

She's gonna love her lovely soap as much as you visiting her!  What a nice present!!!


----------



## cm4bleenmb (Nov 1, 2013)

Pretty soap, pretty wrap. Nice work!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone.  I found out today she had a really bad day and quit her job.  I bet she needs this now more than ever!  I knew I should have used more hemp ;-)


----------



## eyeroll (Nov 1, 2013)

CaraBou said:


> I knew I should have used more hemp ;-)



LMAO, CaraBou!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah, you'd have to know my sister to fully appreciate that one


----------

